# Fortis B-47 Big Black Day/Date - Limited Edition 675.18.81 K



## -JoeK- (Nov 29, 2009)

A new release from Fortis this year was their B-47 Big Black Big Day Big Date. Fortis (Latin for strong or brave) has taken true sense to it's name in this piece. This 47mm, 155g monster has a much larger appearance than you'll find in most of the Fortis brand.


Fortis675.18.81-K-1 by JoeAZFT, on Flickr


Fortis675.18.81-K-2 by JoeAZFT, on Flickr


Fortis675.18.81-K-3 by JoeAZFT, on Flickr

Fortis has an extensive history in unique designs for their timepieces. This one is no exception using a transparent black tinted dial to expose the day and date wheel of the movement. As you adjust the day or date (or stay up late enough to see the date change), you will notice each wheel move in opposite directions.


Fortis675.18.81-K-4 by JoeAZFT, on Flickr


Fortis675.18.81-K-5 by JoeAZFT, on Flickr


Fortis675.18.81-K-7 by JoeAZFT, on Flickr

Fortis uses their F-2016 movement on this "black monster". The F-2016 is a 25 jewel, 28,800 bph, self-winding caliber. They also use incabloc shock absorbers to keep the escapements hairspring safe should the watch take a nasty fall. The incabloc is designed to take the energy created by the shock, transfer it to a pivot shank and fully absorb the shock into the block. Then, the system re-centers itself to keep the hairspring functioning as it once was, without damage and minimal deviation.

The bezel of this piece is coated in rubber. This adds to the shock resistance and also helps protect the dual anti-reflective coated sapphire crystal. The bezel is uni-directional and has a 60 minute countdown timer and the case is stainless steel with a PVD coating, which is also slightly protected by the large rubberized bezel.


Fortis675.18.81-K-8 by JoeAZFT, on Flickr

The lume is very nice on this piece. Fortis uses their notorious white Superluminova that glows an electric blue for the hands. The indexes us a black Superluminova that is very subtle, but still easily seen in the dark.


Fortis675.18.81-K-9 by JoeAZFT, on Flickr


Fortis675.18.81-K-10 by JoeAZFT, on Flickr


Fortis675.18.81-K-11 by JoeAZFT, on Flickr

The Big Black comes with a screw-down crown, 200m water resistance, as well as a Rubber strap with a "butterfly deployment clasp". The inside of the clasp actually has circular polishing patterns on the PVD, to give it the small extra details that you will find in most Fortis pieces.


Fortis675.18.81-K-6 by JoeAZFT, on Flickr

This piece is a limited edition of 2012 to help commemorate the 100 years Fortis has been in business.


Fortis675.18.81-K-12 by JoeAZFT, on Flickr

As always, please let me know if I can be any help.

Thank you!

Joe


----------



## Satansfist (Jul 20, 2009)

I wish Fortis would do something worthwhile with the B-47 case...maybe this is a (hopeful) sign of things to come?


----------



## jeffff (May 21, 2008)

Satansfist said:


> I wish Fortis would do something worthwhile with the B-47 case...maybe this is a (hopeful) sign of things to come?


x2. Mind you I've been waiting for years for a larger case....


----------



## Fortis4me (Feb 8, 2011)

X3 here !! and get back to clear cut and razor sharp watches (GMT would be nice) none of this frosty flakes and flower pot watches!!

Michael


----------



## Stonechild (Aug 21, 2009)

I really like the bezel and size. Looks pretty good to me.


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

thanks for posting Joe

whats the sticker price on that bad boy?

thankfully Fortis finally got another 47mm watch in their line-up, something far better looking than
that ugly B-47 Calculator which is hard as heck to look at

keep the updates coming bud :-!


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

if anyone has one for sale let me know!! THX


----------



## Nine (Mar 17, 2009)

Very cool. Love the way it looks during the day time.


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

I really like this model. Finally Fortis has made a man-sized watch. Hopefully they will continue to do so. The lume is awesome on this bad boy, and prices have come down to reality. I want one.


----------



## Wahlaoeh (Sep 8, 2013)

Beautiful. Just a tad too big for me. And maybe too expensive? What's the msrp on this one


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

I've got my eye on one for under $3000, but a Breitling Seawolf is interfering with my purchasing it.:-s


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

I believe the MSRP on this is $4K.


----------



## heb (Feb 24, 2006)

Nice, practical watch.
heb


----------

